
Don’t do the wrong thing better - ohjeez
http://diginomica.com/2016/04/19/dont-do-the-wrong-thing-better/
======
sutro
The post doesn't live up to its title. The title is profound.

~~~
NikolaNovak
Hmmm, agreed; the title went into my "Quotations.txt" file; the article is not
quite as memorable.

------
Terr_
Title reminds me of:
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2014-07-13](http://dilbert.com/strip/2014-07-13)

Specifically, "It seems we're very good at automating things that we shouldn't
be doing in the first place."

------
HugoDaniel
The title instantly remind me of the ad:tech industry. Not sure why :/

------
gumby
I felt this brief blog posting was disorganized but still full of good advice
in many domains.

